# Salmon Streamers



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Well my goal this year is to catch a Salmon on a Flyrod, while Flyfishing. I had looked into it last year, but found the standard way to flyfish for Salmon was with a flyrod with mono line, fishing Chuck and Duck, which is the same as drifing flys with a spinning rod.

Tied these and I am going to fish them as Streamers. I went with silver and green because I have had luck with Silver and Green Hot and Tots on the PawPaw. Last year had luck with FireTiger Rapalas on the Manistee.

Should be interesting. 18 days and I'm headed North:woohoo1:


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Which end of the salmon you tryin to hook into Mark?!?!!?!?!:lol: 
Great lookin flies, I fished some of those extras I got from you, but all the fish seemed to have lock jaw. They look like they will do the job, make sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thats OK Alex, I debated hooks for a bit, but noticed last year pulling metal that sometimes they struck at it in an attempt to eat it and sometimes it looks like they were just swatting at it with their head......decided the more hooks the merrier


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

be sure to check regs where you are fishing. those are illegal in any flies only areas. you will foul hook many fish with those whether you are trying to or not. the flies themselves look good but a single hook is more than sufficient.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey 2Paws, 
How come you have exactly the same goal as me. I also thought that C&D is kinda the same as drifting flies with a spining set-up. So this year I started with a floating line, a small section of lead core sink tip, long fluoro leader and a streamer below the dam in BS. I've been at it for over a week and got one really strong hit, but that's about it (sure wish I had that treble hook in my streamer, probably would have had that fish). No foul hook-ups either, yet  . I figured it is a great new challenge and I get a kick out of just practicing casting even if I did not hook a nice king on a streamer yet. It is a lot of fun. 

Good luck and keep us posted.

Roman


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You really only need a single hook. and it will reduce the number of foul hooked fish and snags. I like to tie on a long shanked #4 hook which in most brands is exactly at the legal gap for a single hook. I will then tie on a brass rattle the type used to slip into bass plastics, and secure it to the hook shank with some Zap-A-Gap. Add dumbell eyes and a bunch of crystal flash about twice as long as the hook shank. Drop it back in front of the fish on a straight 15-20#leader and a floating line. Pull it away, drop it back in his nose. Shake it. repeat and hold on, because they will try to KILL them in short order.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

You'll find that most salmon hits are going to bit agression hits at anything getting near a hen or redd so a single hook will be enough. It will also help keep the snags down.

Early season with streamers may be better than late season. Look to use them after rains when fresh fish enter the streams for the best streamer action. 

Your color combos look good though. If you tie some more you may want to add some buck tail or synthetics to bulk the fly up some.

Good Luck.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for the input guys.....these are 6 of about 250 flys so far that will be making the trip North and my first try at making something that is just big and gawdy, the rest are ESLS, Skunks and Eggs.......forgot, there are also a boat load of Nymphs and Woolybuggers.

My biggest single hook is a Size 6 Salmon Hook. Tried big and gawdy, but just didn't seem to make it. How big of a single hook would you go with.

I actually thinking of trying two hooks......maybe make the back hook with bucktail and squirrel tail and the front hook with the snythetics.

I noticed last year from time to time I would see big males chasing away smaller males, as well as small trout. Was thinking about simulating a small bow or brown.

Also was thinking of streamer fishing in the deeper pockets of water, that is where I was throwing Rapalas and Hot n Tots. But from your input I should also fish them accross gravel.

Also thought these could do double duty....put them on a Little Cleo and pitch them from the Pier if they are hot while we're up there.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

You can go as large as large streamer hooks (TMC300) if you wish. Here's a link to the Little Brown trout

http://www.flytyingworld.com/PagesS/sdc-littlebrowntrout.htm

There's a little rainbow fly out there too but I couldn't find a link right now. You can basically just change the colors to make the rainbow.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Nice colors 2paws. Those definetly will get their attention. I'm in the same boat with everyone else with the trebles. Little much but good job. You're doing a great job and alway look forward to seing your creativity!


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Yes, certainly a flashy attention getter...

Although I agree with much of the sentiment that trebels are probably uneccasary, or overkill, there are still plenty of useful and popular patterns calling for double hooks or teble hooks. Granted, many of these patterns are from Scotland and northern Europe for Atlantic salmon... but they certainly have a place in our Michigan fly boxes as effective patterns. As mentioned before, just make sure you are within the boundries of the regs. A few samples from Flies of Scotland by Stan Headley.



















Steelie


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I made my streamers with size 4 Mustad 36890 salmon hook and after I did not hook-up on that only major strike I tied some with the same hook adding another, second hook (this time size 8) about 1 1/2 inch behind the bend of the first one kinda hiding it in the tail of that streamer.

Still no big, drag screeming king but did get two eyes, one about 9 or 10 inches and the other one about 18-20 inches I would guess. 

Roman


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice looking fly Steelie, thanks.

Roman did you get those Walleye near your home also had kings just down river from my home.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Mark, 

Yes I did  . The house I am trying to finish for one of my clients is right on the water, so the urge builds up everyday during work and so after work I often have to go a make a few casts - just can't help it.ne_eye: 

Still no king on a streamer though. I've probably put into this "new" personal challenge about 7-9 hours so far in last 12 or so days. 

I'll keep at it and post the results. Maybe when they finally stop and pick their gravel with close by holes I'll have more luck.


----------



## esox master (Sep 9, 2003)

If you looking for a streamer to fish somewhere besides in the fly only water on the PM these things work fairly well for kings.

http://www.schmidtoutfitters.com/fly week.asp


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Picked up some size 4 streamer hooks yesterday, also some different color synthetics and will be trying to put together something. Am still looking for a rattle to tie into them, I agree the extra noise will make them a little more irritating.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Well I managed Gawdy, will try a few more like these when I get some rattles. Really liked the looks of those Salmon Snakes by Schmidt...saw them at his store when I was up there last year.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Rattles:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=44435&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Just make a couple of wraps of thread around the rattle and hook, zapagap it, let dry, and tie right over the rattle.

I also use these on other flies, not as loud, but the smaller ones are suited to smaller files:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=37706&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I like the look of those 2 on the left! Sure look like they would do the trick!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Especiallye the upper one on the left. But you never know, maybe the simplest one on the right will turn out to be the next salmon killer in the State of Michigan, only fish will "tell" us. 

Keep us posted, I'd like to know what the fish think. :fish2:


----------

